# Angeln ohne Angelschein



## J_hallo (30. April 2003)

Hallo,

da ich jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines Angelscheins (und einer Jahreskarte in der Staustufe der Isar) bin, bin ich regelmäßig am Wasser. Meine Frau begleitet mich und zieht mir auch immer die Würmer auf. Nicht, dass ich das nicht könnte oder so, aber es macht ihr Spaß, mir zu helfen. Außerdem bin ichRaucher und sie hat schließlich die Theorie von mir brühwarm am Frühstückstisch vernommen.

Liebend gern würde sie mitangeln. Der Urlaub wird daher immer dort geplant, wo sie auch ohne Schein angeln darf (sie hat den festen Vorsatz gefasst, demnächst - also frühestens März 2004 - den Schein selber zu erlangen).

Also hier die Frage:
In welchen europäischen Ländern kann man nach eurer Kenntnis als Urlauber ohne Angelschein angeln?

Danke für die Antworten und viele Grüße
J_hallo


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. April 2003)

Also bisher sind glaub ich bloss die Deutschen auf die komische  Idee mit ner Prüfung gekommen. Woanders gibts den Angelschein entweder gegen ein wenig Bares, was ja kein Problem darstellt,  (teilweise muss man ihn vorher beantragen, z.B. Spanien) oder man braucht gar keinen. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## dirk.steffen (30. April 2003)

Auch in Deutschland gibt es die Möglichkeit einen befristeten Urlauberfischereischein zu erhalten, leider nur in Schleswig-Holstein. Prüfung ist dazu nicht notwendig, er gilt glaube ich 40 Tage und darf nur von Leuten erworben werden, die nicht in SH wohnen.


----------



## marioschreiber (30. April 2003)

> Auch in Deutschland gibt es die Möglichkeit einen befristeten Urlauberfischereischein zu erhalten, leider nur in Schleswig-Holstein. Prüfung ist dazu nicht notwendig, er gilt glaube ich 40 Tage und darf nur von Leuten erworben werden, die nicht in SH wohnen.



Kann ich nur bestätigen!


----------



## angeltreff (1. Mai 2003)

Nur in "good old germany" gibt es geprüfte Angler. :r  Alle anderen Länder dieser Welt verlangen so einen Schmarrn nicht. Einfach einen wie auch immer genannten Erlaubnisschein kaufen - das war es.


----------



## scholle01 (1. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dirk.steffen _
> *Auch in Deutschland gibt es die Möglichkeit einen befristeten Urlauberfischereischein zu erhalten, leider nur in Schleswig-Holstein. Prüfung ist dazu nicht notwendig, er gilt glaube ich 40 Tage und darf nur von Leuten erworben werden, die nicht in SH wohnen. *



Gibt es das in MV nicht auch??;+ 
Ich meine ich hätte sowas mal gelesen, muss mal suchen.


----------



## dirk.steffen (2. Mai 2003)

@Scholle01
meines Wissens bisher nicht. #c


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Mai 2003)

Moin Scholle!
In M/V giebt es diesen Urlauberschein nicht aber es ist im Gespräch so was einzuführen. Mal sehen was kommt.


----------



## dirkbo (3. Mai 2003)

Ja, da muß ich Euch beipflichten!!!

Ich mache meinen Angelschein erst im Oktober und vorher muß ich halt auf die Länder zurückgreifen die keine Fischereiprüfung haben wollen !!!! ...ich glaube ich Europa fast alle Länder, oder?

Naja, was solls vielleicht hats ja auch was gutes und der Fisch wird waidgerecht behandelt !!!


----------



## NewfarmerLgh (27. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



angeltreff schrieb:


> Nur in "good old germany" gibt es geprüfte Angler. :r Alle anderen Länder dieser Welt verlangen so einen Schmarrn nicht. Einfach einen wie auch immer genannten Erlaubnisschein kaufen - das war es.


 
muss ich revidieren!!!  in canada braucht man auch eine "prüfung" !  die ist aber auch mit nem führerscheinerwerb in USA zu vergleichen!
im gr0ßen und ganzen haste aber recht!

ui ui ui..............nun muss ich mir selber wiedersprechen!!
in turkmenistan musste erst die frau vom häuptling überzeugen, ich weiss nich wie, ehe du in dem land nen wurm baden darfst!!
issa auch wurscht, ander länder-andere sitten!!


----------



## gizmo_cool (27. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

Guten Abend,
oder du kommst nach Hessen oder Wohnst dort, dann darf deine Frau dir nicht nur beim Angeln helfen sondern darf auch selber Angeln, einzigste ausnahme , sie darf den Fisch nicht Töten. 

§ 25 Absatz 2

[FONT=times new roman, Times New Roman, Times] (2) Wer volljährig und zum Fischfang berechtigt ist, kann sich von weiteren  Personen unterstützen lassen, von denen jedoch nur eine den Fischfang mit der  Handangel ausüben darf.

Ich weiss es hört sich absurt an.Ich habe meine Fischerprüfen Letzten Monat abgelegt und im Vorbereitungskurs wurde dieses Thema kleinlichst durchgekaut.

gruss Dennis
[/FONT]


----------



## Schwedenpeter (28. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

Moin,

nun angel ich schon seit über 30 Jahren und werde die nächsten Tage meine Sportfischerprüfung ablegen. So einen Blödsinn kann man sich auch nur in Deutschland einfallen lassen.

Dieser Bereich liest sich wohl am Treffensten um meinem Unmut Luft zu machen.

Als Kind wohnte ich in Bremen und besaß einen Bundesfischereischein. Leider sind meine Eltern schon nach 3 Jahren kurz über die Landesgrenze nach Niedersachsen gezogen (500m!!!). Niedersachsen wiederum hatte just in diesem Zeitrahmen die Prüfung eingeführt. Als Rucksackbremer oder sonstiger Angler reichte es aus, einen 5 Jahre gültigen Bundesfischereischein vorzulegen um in Besitz der Fischereierlaubnis zu gelangen. Ich jedoch hatte ihn erst 3 Jahre - shit happens.
Ergo angelte ih fleißig meine verbliebenen 2 Jahre in Bremen ab und wollte es nun noch einmal versuchen - inwischen war mein Bundesfischereischein ja 5 Jahre gültig. Pech, denn ich hätte als Nichtbremer diesen Schein unverzüglich umschreiben müssen.

Naja, nicht ärgern, angel ich eben in Skandinavien und bin anfänglich regelmässig (monatlich) nach Dänemark gefahren. Brandungsangeln auf der Ostseeseite wurde mein Vergnügen.

Seit einigen Jahren fahre ich nun regelmässig nach Schweden und jage immer öfters den Hecht. Nun habe ich ein kleines Boot hier stehen und möchte auch vor Ort angeln. 

Das sieht wie folgt aus:

Prüfungsgebühren:            EUR 80,-- *
Fischereischein:                EUR 30,--

Summasumarum EUR 110,-. Dafür jedoch kann man hier nirgends angeln, denn alle Gewässer sind verpachtet |gr: 

Der * symbolisiert, das bei Vereinszugehörigkeit nur EUR 40,-- entrichtet werden müssen - zzgl. Jahresgebühren versteht sich. Da hier jedoch i.d.R. die Kurse 2 Monate dauern und nur sehr selten stattfinden beläuft sich auch der damit "verschenkte" Beitrag auf gute EUR 40,--, also nichts gespart!

Für EUR 110,-- erhält man also lediglich ein Stückchen Papier, welches aussagt, das man seitens der Gesetzgebung kein Problem sieht eine Angelerlaubnis zu erwerben. Also Angelverein such und wieder in die Tasche greifen.

Unter dem Strich liegen die Aufnahmegebühren zwischen EUR 50,-- bis EUR 150,-- zzgl. Jahresbeitrag und Gewässergebühren.

Nehme ich die billigste Variante dieser Gegend, so zahlt man 
über EUR 200,-- um überhaupt die Möglichkeit zu besitzen den angeborenen Genen (Jagdinstinkt des Mannes) Folge leisten zu dürfen. |evil: 

So ein Schwachsinn kann nur in einem Bürokratenland erdacht worden sein.

Petri Heil

Peter

P.S.: Nach wie vor frage ich mich, was mir die Fischereiprüfung an praktischer Erkenntnis gebracht hat.|rolleyes


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (29. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

Schau mal hier rein.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=97167
Ich wünsch euch einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## Graffy (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

Na und dass heist auf gut Deutsch??????

ist dass gesetz nu durch???


----------



## Kevin B. (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

man brauch nur in deutschland nen angel schein, sonst nirgends aufa welt^^. da brauchtse nur so tageskarten oder jahreskarten was auch imemr.


----------



## DonCamile (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

http://www.aalfreunde.de/Article151.html




*



Angeln Allgemein: Anglerausbildung auch in der ganzen Schweiz Pflicht!*

verfasst von: Conger am 04.09.2006, 20:19 Uhr ​



Während in Brandenburg unter populistischen Parolen wie Bürokratieabbau und Tourismusförderung seit kurzem jeder dahergelaufene Gast und Bürger Fische fangen und töten darf, ohne jegliche Kenntnisse von Fischarten, fischgerechtem Angeln, Schonzeiten, Schonbezirken, Mindestmaßen, Fangverboten, Krankheiten, Parasiten u.u.u. nachweisen zu müssen, hat sich die Schweiz für das Gegenteil entschieden. 
Die kürzlich beschlossene Fischereiverordnung sieht, wie auch in den meisten deutschen Ländern, demnächst auch in der Schweiz einen Nachweis über Artenkenntnis und tierschutzgerechtes Verhalten beim Fang von Fischen für Angler vor. Nur wer seine Sachkenntnis nachweisen kann hat das Recht auf den Erwerb einer Fangerlaubnis.
Für einige Arten musste per Vorordnung nun sogar ein vollständiges Fangverbot erlassen. Der Bundesrat reagiert mit dieser Verordnung auf die Entwicklungen der Fischpopulationen in der letzten Zeit.
Ab 2009 muss jeder Angler auch in der Schweiz nachweisen, dass er die notwenige Qualifikation besitz einen Fisch den Gesetzen entsprechend zu fangen und zu töten.
In den meisten Kantonen werden entsprechende Ausbildungskurse bereits auf freiwilliger Basis angeboten. Hier werden auch Themen wie Biologie, Gewässerkunde, Hege der Bestände und Umweltschutz behandelt und eben nicht nur wie man am besten einen Fische aus dem Wasser zieht. 
Einen Rückgang der Nachfrage nach Fangberechtigungen wird es nach Ansicht des Bundesrates nicht geben. 
Aus Sicht des Aalbestandes ist die Aufhebung der Schonmaßnahmen für 
Hecht im Rahmen dieser Verordnung ebenfalls zu begrüßen. Insgesamt wird mit Inkrafttreten dieser Verordnung am 01.01.2007 die Fischereigesetzgebung auch dem neuen Tierschutzgesetz angepasst.


----------



## paul123 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

Hallo !
  Ich habe mich eine Zeit  lang nicht gemeldet. Computer war platt, somit auch die Kennwörter usw. (mal sichern). War unter den Namen  „sebastian165“ angemeldet. Zu meinem Artikel stehe ich immer noch (Abschaffung Fischereischein). 
  Zwischenzeitlich habe ich aber auch den Fischereischein gemacht 
  (24,?? Euro Prüfungsgebühr und 25,00 Euro immergültiger Fischereischein).  Wollte ein „richtiger Angler“ werden. Bis dahin habe ich auch regen Gebrauch vom geänderten Fischereigesetz Brandenburg gemacht (geändert Mitte 2007oder so) und mich mit der Friedfisch-Fischerei begnügt. Deshalb finde ich den einkopierten Artikel von  Don Camile auch etwas in die Irre führend. Das Gesetz lässt nur die Angelei mit der Friedfischangel ohne Prüfung zu und man hat sich sehr wohl an die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen wie Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten ect. zu halten. Darauf wird auch in dem Schein für die jährliche Fischereiabgabe (12,00 Euro) an das Land hingewiesen. Mir ist seit der Änderung auch nicht aufgefallen, dass  Fische mordende Massen an den Ufern entlang ziehen. In Gesprächen mit anderen habe ich festgestellt, dass etliche erst über die unkomplizierte Friedfischangelei zum Angeln gekommen sind und sich dann entschlossen haben die Prüfung zu machen. Im Übrigen haben wir hier einen Überbestand an Plötzen usw. Da müsste die Regelung doch etlichen Profis entgegen kommen. „Wir angeln nur Edelfisch“ So, genug für heute. 
  Tschüß!


----------



## 4420 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

Was in diesem Land, eigentlich nicht nur in Bezug auf die Angelei, abgeht strotzt doch ohnehin jeder Beschreibung.

Die Ehrlichen, und das werden ja sicherlich die allermeisten hier sein, sind eindeutig die Dummen. Aber, wenn wir Deutschen ja eines besonders gut können ist es Gebühren entrichten und brav die Schna..e halten. 

So etwas müsste mal in Frankreich, Holland oder Dänemark versucht werden! Die würden allesamt meutern!

Armes Deutschland!

Grüße an alle
4420


----------



## Muschel-Michel (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

Wenn man in Deutschland ohne Angelschein angeln dürfte,bin ich davon überzeugt, das die meisten eine Prüfung vordern würden, da "Hunz und Kunz" ohne jegliche Kenntnisse am Wasser anzutreffen sind,ohne Rücksicht auf Schonzeiten usw.

Was das fischen in Deutschland betrifft,meines Erachtens, alles im grünen Bereich..

Petri@all

#h


----------



## Angler-NRW (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



Muschel-Michel schrieb:


> Wenn man in Deutschland ohne Angelschein angeln dürfte,bin ich davon überzeugt, das die meisten eine Prüfung vordern würden, da "Hunz und Kunz" ohne jegliche Kenntnisse am Wasser anzutreffen sind,ohne Rücksicht auf Schonzeiten usw.
> 
> Was das fischen in Deutschland betrifft,meines Erachtens, alles im grünen Bereich..
> 
> ...



Ich würde (wenn es keine gäbe) auf jeden Fall eine Prüfung fordern, ich finde es geht noch so gerade in Deutschland. Ich finde ganz ehrlich das die Prüfung auch ruhig ein wenig schwerer sein könnte. Was man teilweise am Wasser sieht ist doch ein Witz, da kann die Prüfung nicht schwer genug sein.
Sollte zwar nicht so schwer werden wie die Jägerprüfung, weil das zu der Gefahr die durch mit Waffen hantierenden Leuten in keinem Verhältnis stehen würde, aber ein wenig schwerer fänd ich nicht schlecht. Mir sind auch die Pass-Kontrollen etc. teilweise noch echt zu lasch.


----------



## dirk.steffen (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

Aus meiner Sicht sollte dieser Quatsch auch abgeschafft werden. Schauen wird doch einfach mal nach Skandinavien. Hier gibt es keine Prüfung (gibt es in Europa im übrigen nur in 3 Ländern, alle deutsch sprechend). Laufen dort alle an´s Wasser?? Gibt es dort nur Fischwilderer und Fevler?? Werden alle Fische abgeschlagen und in wandern in die Pfanne (einschl. der untermaßigen)??
Alle die vehemennt diesen Prüfungsquatsch fordern sollten mal dorthin fahren und sich mit Einheimischen unterhalten. Aus meiner Sicht ist es eine Einstellungsfrage!!


----------



## Parasol (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

Hallo,

ich bin unbedingt für die Beibehaltung der Fischerprüfung zur Erlangung des Fischereischeines. Eher bin ich noch für schwerere Prüfungen, etwa wie die Jägerprüfung. Warum?

Die jungen engagierten Angler werden es noch erleben, dass von Seiten der sog. Tier- und Naturschützer genügend Probleme auf sie zukommen werden. Derzeit können sich die Sportfischer-Verbände nicht darauf berufen, daß ihre Angler exzellente, praxisbezogene Umweltbildung vorweisen können (Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich), wie die Jäger das von sich sich sagen können. Deshalb wird wohl auch den Sportanglern in ihrer Gesamtheit die Kompetenz als Umwelt- und Naturschützer nicht zuerkannt.

Die Naturschutzverbände werden sich also wahrscheinlich auf die Angler einschießen, da sie es mit den Jägern nicht ganz so leicht haben.


----------



## cat (20. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

Hallo!
Zu deiner Frage. Ich würde Meklenburg empfehlen.Dort kriegst du den Touristenfischereischein. gilt 1 Monat,gibts meist bei der Stadtverwaltung ,Tourismusbüro o. Fremdenverkehrsamt. Bevor ich den Schein dieses Jahr gemacht hab ,hab ich den im Urlaub auch jeds Jahr gehohlt.#h  Infos findest du auch im Internet.


----------



## Path (21. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

dass ist echt nur im deutschland so hart und bürokratisch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nóxx (29. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

Ich wohne in niedersachsen und die Prüfer haben uns ersichter das wir uns hir in Niedersachsen keinen angelschein brauchen aber von meinem Bekannten hab ich die Bestätigung nich bekommen.. Was stimmt denn jetzt???#d


----------



## Robsn (29. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

ich glaub, wenn ich das so les, zieh ich doch nicht nach bremen...


----------



## Manuel (29. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



Kevin B. schrieb:


> man brauch nur in deutschland nen angel schein, sonst nirgends aufa welt^^. da brauchtse nur so tageskarten oder jahreskarten was auch imemr.



Bist Du da sicher ???

Österreich ? Und in der Schweiz bald auch nur noch mit dem Fischer Brevet.


----------



## Schmidt1988 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



Angler-NRW schrieb:


> Ich würde (wenn es keine gäbe) auf jeden Fall eine Prüfung fordern, ich finde es geht noch so gerade in Deutschland. Ich finde ganz ehrlich das die Prüfung auch ruhig ein wenig schwerer sein könnte. Was man teilweise am Wasser sieht ist doch ein Witz, da kann die Prüfung nicht schwer genug sein.
> Sollte zwar nicht so schwer werden wie die Jägerprüfung, weil das zu der Gefahr die durch mit Waffen hantierenden Leuten in keinem Verhältnis stehen würde, aber ein wenig schwerer fänd ich nicht schlecht. Mir sind auch die Pass-Kontrollen etc. teilweise noch echt zu lasch.




also deine meinung teile ich echt nicht. Der Schein ist nur Geldmacherei. Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder nur eine praktische Prüfung bei dem jeweiligen Angelverein ablegen und somit sein Können zeigen. Ich habe keinen Angelschein und kann wohl doch gut genug Angeln. Was bringt dir da die Theorie bitte. Fazit: Prüfung JA Theorie NEIN


----------



## Troutcarp (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

Nabend ,
nurso nebenbei ,
es gibt doch auch die sogenannten "Forellenpuffs"
da kann man auch einfach ohne Angelschein die Würmer baden ...
So braucht man nicht gleich ins Ausland zu fahren :vik:

Trotztdem find ich den Angelschein (abgesehen von den entstehenden Kosten) gut . Da ich immer wieder im Forellenpuff erlebe , wie Angler ihre Umgebung vollmüllen und sich nicht  naturgerecht & waidgerecht verhalten :r

MfG Troutcarp #h


----------



## daci7 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

soweit ich bescheid weiß, darf man auch im forellenpuff nicht ohne schein angeln 
aber ich kann mich da auch irren.
mein stand war, dass der schein erforderlich ist weil man bei der angelei wirbeltiere tötet, und das ist in deutschland nunmal nicht jedem erlaubt und einer gewissen kontrolle bedarf.

aber wie gesagt, ihr könnt mich ruhig aufklären, wenn ich mich irren sollte!

meine meinung zum thema wäre: angelschein in jedem fall beibehalten, prüfung ausweiten mit moralischer tauglichkeitsprüfung und dazu mehr jugendarbeit in den vereinen 
wenn ich sehe, was manche leute am wasser veranstalten, die würde ich nichmal mit nem kartoffelnetz fischen lassen!
dabei geht es übrigens nicht darum, dass unsachgemäß mit fischen umgegangen wird, sondern wie man sich am wasser oder in der natur verhält.

naja, aber wir hatten zu dem thema schon ein paat tröts.
fazit: deutschland hat einfach zu viele angler auf zu wenig wasserfläche, um die machen zu lassen was sie wollen!
dazu kommt noch, dass die jugend anscheinend immer naturfremder wird (daher mehr jugendarbeit!)

soweit meine bescheidene meinung 

grüße, david


----------



## Troutcarp (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

@daci 
Ich bin genau deiner Meinung #6
Nur mit dem Forellenpuff , also ich hab auch schon gehört das man einen Angelschein besitzen muss , habe es auch schon oft auf den Homepages gelesen , jedoch bin ich früher schon 2 jahre vor dem Besitz meines Angelscheins im Forellenpuff angeln gegangen  und mich hat niemand nach dem Angelschein gefragt . Aber es stimmt , allein wegen dem waidgerechten Töten und dem richtigen Behehmen in der Natur ist der Angelschein unabsetzbar , meiner Meinung !


----------



## Koalabaer (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

@daci7
was hat denn das mit der vorhandenen/zur Verfügung stehenden Anzahl Gewässerfläche pro Angler zu tun?
dieser Argumentation konnte ich noch nie folgen!
geht es garnicht um waidgerechte Aspekte,als vielmehr um eine Beschränkung, wieviele Angler wir auf unsere Gewässer loslassen sollten?
Vieleicht sind ja gerade deshalb Brandenburg und MV Vorreiter...von Gewässerarmut kann hier ja nun wirklich nicht die Rede sein


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

ob man im forellenpuf nen fischereischein braucht oder nicht hängt vom jeweiligen bundesland ab.
in thüringen und bw als beispiel braucht man keinen.

zitat : "mein stand war, dass der schein erforderlich ist weil man bei der angelei wirbeltiere tötet, und das ist in deutschland nunmal nicht jedem erlaubt und einer gewissen kontrolle bedarf."

dies ist nicht richtig. der fischereischein ist kein befähigungsnachweis zum töten von wirbeltieren.
außerdem brauchst du den befähigungsnachweis nur im gewerblichen bereich.
als angler mußt du nur die kenntnisse und fähigkeiten haben, wo du sie her hast oder wo du dir das angeeignet hast ist vollkommen rille.

antonio


----------



## daci7 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

naja, fakt ist das ich ohne schein keine wirbeltiere töten darf (wie ist das eignentlich mit mäüsen uns ratten?!) und mit schein darf ich, oder nicht?

die anzahl der angler/gewässerfläche hat insofern was damit zu tun, dass sie (wenn sie denn so hoch ist wie in vielen teilen deutschlands) es meiner meinung nach verbietet die leute ohne jede form von kontrolle auf das die gewässer loszulassen.

wenn genug gewässerfläche da ist, was zb ich finnland/schweden usw allemal der fall ist, dann ist es schwer möglich, dass die wenigen leute dieses gewässer "totfischen".

wenn ich mir aber jetz vorstelle, dass man hier ohne jeglichen schein fischen darf, dann könnte man sich aber ganz schnell von den meisten fischbeständen verabschieden.
sehr schon ist das zu sehn an der spanischen meeresküste oder auch der italinischen. da ist es jedem möglich zu angeln/zu harpunieren, aber es ist schon sehr selten geworden mal was ordentliches zu fangen. (und das sogar an so einem "riesengewässser") und nein, das hängt nicht mit der gewerbsfischerei zusammen, ich rede von küstenfischen.

was die nordischen völker von uns unterscheidet ist auch übrigens dieses naturbewusste verhalten. bei meinen urlauben dort (finnland, russland, schweden) habe ich keinen einzigen gefunden, der seinen müll in der gegend liegen lässt oder der viel zu kleine fische abknüppelt usw. 
ich denke das liegt daran, dass betreffenden menschen von klein auf mit viel mehr nähe zur natur aufgewachsen sind, als die meisten deutschen (stichwort weniger gewässer/angler, bzw in diesem fall generell weniger fläche/person). die meisten leute gehen wesentlich bewusster mit der natur um, vl gerade weil sie auch in vielen fällen lebensgrundlge ist.
 wenn ich mir jetz vorstelle jeder vollidiot aus berlin darfmit der 15 oi -angle vom lidl ans wasser... naja, das darfste dir dann selbst vorstellen!

also mir gehts einerseits darum, dass man die anzahl der angler an einem gewässer begrenzt und andererseits darum, das der einzelne angler besser darauf vorbereitet wird sich am gewässer richtig (sprich waidgerecht, naturbewusst) zu verhalten, auch im hinblick darauf aus unseren gewässern keine unterwasserwüsten und müllhalden zu machen.

grüße, david


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



daci7 schrieb:


> naja, fakt ist das ich ohne schein keine wirbeltiere töten darf (wie ist das eignentlich mit mäüsen uns ratten?!) und mit schein darf ich, oder nicht?
> 
> die anzahl der angler/gewässerfläche hat insofern was damit zu tun, dass sie (wenn sie denn so hoch ist wie in vielen teilen deutschlands) es meiner meinung nach verbietet die leute ohne jede form von kontrolle auf das die gewässer loszulassen.
> 
> ...



wo steht das?ich weiß nicht wo du das her hast,daß man ohne schein keine wirbeltiere töten darf.dies ist schlichtweg falsch.
wer hat hier was von ohne schein gesagt?
es ging in d auch schon ohne prüfung usw. und da sind auch nicht alle ans wasser gerannt, wie du hier behauptest und haben die gewässer leer geangelt.
und es gibt genügend andere länder die mit d vergleichbar sind und wo es anders läuft.

und dein vergleich mit skandinavien hinkt gewaltig.auch dort gibt es genügend müllecken usw.und so naturbewußt wie du hier behauptest sind die auch nicht.

und ne begrenzung der angler am wasser ist durch die erlaubnisscheine gegeben.

antonio


----------



## borland (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

hallo ?
der ersteller hat gefragt, in welchen (urlaubs) ländern er, bzw. seine frau ohne schein angeln kann.

es geht hier nicht darum, dass der schein sinn mach oder nicht (das macht er natürlich nicht).
es gibt schon einen thread (fischerreischen abschaffen ...) da kann man darüber schnacken.

also back to topic!

@ ersteller
am besten machst du in dänemark urlaub. fisch satt, prüfung ist hier nicht bekannt, du holst dir einfach nur ´ne tages-wochen oder jahreskarte. (gibts in jedem angelladen, post, touristenbüro etc.)

gruß


b.


----------



## Koalabaer (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

@borland
die Frage liegt dann aber schon ein klein wenig zurück....


----------



## borland (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

wer gräbt denn auch so alte Dinger aus?
Hab ich gar nicht gesehen


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



borland schrieb:


> es geht hier nicht darum, dass der schein sinn mach oder nicht
> 
> also back to topic!
> 
> ...


 

Richtig, es geht nich drum ob er Sinn macht oder nicht. Aber es macht auch keinen Sinn in nem Trööt von vor 100 Jahren solche Tip´s zu geben.... 

Weil : 



J_hallo schrieb:


> (sie hat den festen Vorsatz gefasst, demnächst - also frühestens März 2004 - den Schein selber zu erlangen).


 

Und Ich denke mal das seine Frau den Schein schon lange in der Tasche hat ....


----------



## Janbr (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

@ antonio

Das mit dem Sachkundenachweis steht in der Schlachtverordnung  (*Verordnung zum Schutz von Tieren
im Zusammenhang mit der Schlachtung oder Tötung​*(Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung - TierSchlV)*) **)

Und zwar:
§ 4​*Sachkunde​*(1) Wer Tiere betreut; ruhigstellt, betäubt, schlachtet oder tötet, muß über die hierfür notwendigen​Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten (Sachkunde) verfügen,

Gruss

Jan


----------



## borland (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Richtig, es geht nich drum ob er Sinn macht oder nicht. Aber es macht auch keinen Sinn in nem Trööt von vor 100 Jahren solche Tip´s zu geben....
> 
> Weil :
> 
> ...





danke für den hinweis, direkt über deinem habe ich aber schon etwas darüber geschrieben...

durch deinen beitrag habe ich es aber erst wirklich verstanden!

also nochmal,
herzlichen dank dafür!!!!


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



borland schrieb:


> durch deinen beitrag habe ich es aber erst wirklich verstanden!


 

Hab da wohl genau wie Du, nicht alles "Richtig unter die Lupe" genommen .... |uhoh:


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



Janbr schrieb:


> @ antonio
> 
> Das mit dem Sachkundenachweis steht in der Schlachtverordnung  (*Verordnung zum Schutz von Tieren
> im Zusammenhang mit der Schlachtung oder Tötung​*(Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung - TierSchlV)*) **)
> ...



ich hab ja nichts anderes gesagt, nur nen nachweis muß ich nur im gewerblichen bereich bringen.
wenn du schon die verordnung hernimmst dann nicht nur auszugsweise.
im privaten bereich muß ich nur die sachkunde haben woher ist egal, ich brauche aber keinen nachweis darüber.

antonio


----------



## Koalabaer (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

eben,sieht man ja auch in Brandenburg am Friedfischschein...da ist nix mit Nachweis zwecks schlachten!
Ich glaube hier wird gerade etwas durcheinandergebracht mit GEWERBLICH und PRIVAT?


----------



## daci7 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

mag sein, dann war ich falsch informiert und nehm alles zurück 
hoffentlich wird man dafür hier nich gesteinigt :q
also darf ich privat mein schaf (keine panik ich hab garkeins) schlachten, wenn ich eine gewisse sachkunde "habe"? ich glaube schwammiger gehts nimmer 
egal.

der vergleich mit den skandinavischen ländern find ich jetz nich ganz so schlecht, aber ich glaub ich hab einfach nen zu gutes bild von denen  
aber mal abgesehen davon hab ich doch ausdrücklich dazugeschrieben, dass das meine erfahrung ist, da kannste einfach nicht dran rütteln 

und nochmal:
ICH denke, man sollte die prüfung nich abschaffen, sondern ändern/erweitern.
es mag sein, dass das in angeren ländern zum teil gut funktioniert, aber hier tuts das doch auch oder? und ein bisschen grundlagenwissen (schonzeiten, mindestmaße, verhalten usw) kann keinem angler bei seinem start in die karriere schaden. falls man das alles schon hat, kann man die prüfung ja auch so schnell machen (solang dauerts ja auch nicht die paar felder auszufüllen)

grüße, david


----------



## Koalabaer (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

sagen wir mal so...hier bei uns auf dem Dorfe,schlachtet eigentlich jeder seine Karnickel, Hühner etc.ohne Schein

und deine Meinung zum Schein ist doch OK!gibt halt nur andere welche es anders sehen.


----------



## daci7 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

klaro gibts auch andere, wär ja auch langweilig sonst 

und das mit dem schlachten kenn ich eigntl auch nur so, ich wohn zwar in berlin, komm aber vom dorf.
trotzdem bin ich eigntl immer davon ausgegangen, dass man dazu irgend ne quali brauchen würde.

naja, man lernt auch nie aus =)

grüße, david


----------



## Koalabaer (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

@daci7
wie sieht denn deine Quali bezüglich Fische schlachten aus?Sag jetzt aber nicht nur, das du gelernt hast...ein Fisch ist zu betäuben und dann durch Wirbelsäulen/Kiemenschnitt etc.zu...?


----------



## antonio (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



daci7 schrieb:


> mag sein, dann war ich falsch informiert und nehm alles zurück
> hoffentlich wird man dafür hier nich gesteinigt :q
> also darf ich privat mein schaf (keine panik ich hab garkeins) schlachten, wenn ich eine gewisse sachkunde "habe"? ich glaube schwammiger gehts nimmer
> egal.
> ...



wenn du dafür gesteinigt wirst ist das noch die geringste strafe

ich will auch nicht an deinen erfahrungen rütteln und wenn du nur gute gemacht hast umso besser.
aber dort gibts eben auch nicht nur licht sondern auch schatten.

für die grundlagen braucht man keine prüfung.
und die immer wieder angeführten schonzeiten und maße gehören auch in keine prüfung normalerweise,da sie überall verschieden sind.
die gehören auf den erlaubnisschein.
klar funktioniert das system hier, aber es funktioniert keinen deut besser,als das system ohne prüfung(was es ja hier schon gab).
das was schief läuft am wasser krieg ich nicht durch ne prüfung beseitigt, das muß anders geregelt werden.

antonio


----------



## Angel_77 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

Hallo zusammen aus Brandenburg,
mal ne Frage ich will mit meinem Jungen hier bei uns im örtlichen Gewässer anglen. Der ist 7, braucht der dann auch irgend etwas als Bescheinigung oder sind Kinder frei von irgendwelchen Bürokratismen ?

Ich mein der hat jetzt ne 3 Meter Stippe mit nem kleinen Haken ?|bigeyes
Oder muß der auch schon einen Schein machen um ne Plötze auf Teig zu fanken ?

Ich war auch lange nicht mehr anglen so ca. 15 Jahre, deshlab meine doch rech komische Frage.|supergri


----------



## Angel_77 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

Danke für den Link.
Nur hab ich selbst ja auch kein Fischereischein und der ist bei uns glaub ich auch nicht von Nöten für das Friedfischen !

Dann werd ich mal lesen.......#h


----------



## u-see fischer (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



antonio schrieb:


> klar funktioniert das system hier, aber es funktioniert keinen deut besser,als das system ohne prüfung(was es ja hier schon gab).
> das was schief läuft am wasser krieg ich nicht durch ne prüfung beseitigt, das muß anders geregelt werden.
> 
> antonio



Das stimmt glaube ich nicht so ganz. Als ich 1967 als 10 jähriger mit dem Angeln angefangen habe, gab es noch keine Prüfung und jeder konnte beim Amt den Fischereischein gegen eine Gebühr bekommen.
Erst als ich jedoch auf dem Vorbereitungslehrgang zur Prüfung war, habe ich erfahren welche Aufgaben z.B. die Untere Fischereibehörde hat. Ich habe nicht gewusst, was ich zu machen habe, wenn ich Fische mit bestimmten Krankheiten sehe/fange. Erst nach dem Lehrgang wusste ich mit der Bauchwassersucht richtig umzugehen. Auch verschmutzungen von Gewässer weiß ich seit dem richtig (richtige Behörde) zu melden.

Ich denke, einen Teil der Prüfung/Lehrgang ist durchaus sinnvoll. Ob und in wie weit die Prüfung und deren Inhalte heute nützlich und erforderlich sind, kann ich nicht sagen, ganz sinnlos ist sie aber aus meiner Sicht nicht.


----------



## antonio (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Das stimmt glaube ich nicht so ganz. Als ich 1967 als 10 jähriger mit dem Angeln angefangen habe, gab es noch keine Prüfung und jeder konnte beim Amt den Fischereischein gegen eine Gebühr bekommen.
> Erst als ich jedoch auf dem Vorbereitungslehrgang zur Prüfung war, habe ich erfahren welche Aufgaben z.B. die Untere Fischereibehörde hat. Ich habe nicht gewusst, was ich zu machen habe, wenn ich Fische mit bestimmten Krankheiten sehe/fange. Erst nach dem Lehrgang wusste ich mit der Bauchwassersucht richtig umzugehen. Auch verschmutzungen von Gewässer weiß ich seit dem richtig (richtige Behörde) zu melden.
> 
> Ich denke, einen Teil der Prüfung/Lehrgang ist durchaus sinnvoll. Ob und in wie weit die Prüfung und deren Inhalte heute nützlich und erforderlich sind, kann ich nicht sagen, ganz sinnlos ist sie aber aus meiner Sicht nicht.



dies kann ich auch alles ohne lehrgang und prüfung in erfahrung bringen.
und mal ehrlich muß ich als angler wissen, welche aufgaben die fischereibehörde im einzelnen hat.
und wenn ich den gewässereigentümer/pächter über solche sachen informiere habe ich meine schuldigkeit auch getan.
ruf mal zum beispiel sonntags die fischereibehörde an, wenn du beim angeln ne gewässerverschmutzung oder anderes festgestellt hast.
die argumente, die du hier bringst stehen auf ganz schön wackligen füßen.

antonio


----------



## Koalabaer (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

@u-see fischer
hab mal auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ein angefahrenes Reh am Straßenrand gesehen.:cLandratsamt lag auf dem Weg,also mal kurz rangefahren,mir den erst besten gekrallt und ihm den Fall geschildert.Er meinte er werde sich mit den zuständigen Jagdpächter in Verbindung setzen.#6
Vieles läßt sich doch wirklich mit gesunden Menschenverstand klären,GANZ OHNE PRÜFUNG, ich zumindest habe keine Jägerprüfung!
hätte ja nicht mal vorbeifahren müssen,Tel-Nr.von Behörden findet man ratz fatz im I-Net.

übrigens was ist der Schein?einmal abgelegt und gut!Nee du,mußt dich pausenlos über Änderungen informieren,Mindestmaße,Schonzeiten etc.

PS:ich habe den Fischereischein A


----------



## daci7 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

ok, ich gebe mich geschlagen, es geht auch anders und das sogar gut.
trotzdem bleib ich dabei, dass die prüfung nicht hinderlich ist und wenigstens garantiert, dass die leute zumindest mit einem minimalen wissenstand zum fischen kommen.

wenn man sich die karte kauft schauen die wenigsten auf die rückseit und lesen sich durch welche fische wie lange schonzeiten habe oder ob es überhaupt so etwas gibt wie schonzeiten und mindestmaße usw.
man muss nunmal (leider) vom dau ausgehen und nich von leuten wie euch ;P

grüße, david


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

@ Antonio und Koalabaer,

ich glaube, Ihr habt mich falsch verstanden. Wie ich geschrieben habe, habe ich die Prüfung vor ewiger Zeit abgelegt. Ich kenne mich nicht mit den Inhalten der heutigen Prüfungen und Lehrgänge aus.

Koalabaer, wieviel Autofahrer sind denn vor Dir an dem Reh vorbeigefahren ohne anzurufen, bzw. was hat denn der Unfallverursacher gemacht. Das Landratsamt müsste doch längs davon in Kenntnis gesetzt worden sein.
Wie Du geschrieben hast, DU HAST DIE PRÜFUNG!!

Was ich meine, bei meinem Lehrgang wurden wir auch darüber informiert, nicht nur mit geschlssenen Augen durch die Umwelt zu laufen. Ich weiß, das kann man nicht mit einer Prüfung prüfen aber der Eine oder Andere wird seine Einstellung doch ändern (Ich glaube immernoch an das Gute im Menschen) nach so einem (zumindestens wie mein Lehrgang) Lehrgang.

Als letztes Jahr der kleine Fluss (Düssel) vor meiner Tür innerhalb von 10 Minuten seine Farbe von normal (Klar) in eine sattes leuchtendes Grün geändert hat, war ich der einzigste der bei der Unteren Wasserbehörde angerufen hat. #d
Offensichtlich war es allen anderen Bürger egal, hat sie nicht intressiert oder man macht sich keine Gedanken über Ursache und Wirkung. Zum Glück wurde ich ca. 1 Stunde später von der Behörde zurück gerufen und man hat Entwarnung gegeben.

Man kann nun darüber Philosophieren ob das nun an meiner Prüfung oder an meiner Einstellung lag.

Grüße
U-See Fischer


----------



## frogile (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

Geh doch ans Meer, da brauchste meistens keinen Angelschein (z.b. in Dänemark)
Da musste halt dann so Wochenkarten kaufen. Sind recht günstig.

Zum Theman angeln ohne Angelschein:
Viele halten es unsinnig einen Angelkurs zu machen. Aber ich habe letztens einen Vollhorst beobachtet, der einer Brasse anstatt auf den Kopf zu hauen, ihr auf den Rücken und auf die Seite geschlagen hat. Ich bin dann sofort hingerannt und habe das arme Tier dann waidgerecht erlöst. Den Typen habe ich dann auch sofort angefahren, aber der kam aus NRW und hatte dort nur die Prüfung gemacht und keinen Kurs oder ähnliches. Sprich er wusste einfach nicht, wie man einen Fisch richtig tötet.
Drum frage ich euch: Macht es Sinn einen Angelschein zu bekommen ohne eine praktische  Einführung??? NEIN! Schliesslich darf man nur mit Theoriestunden auch kein Auto fahren.

Soviel zu den Helden, die keine Angelscheine machen wollen oder diese abschaffen wollen.


----------



## Borg (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

Also ich komme auc aus NRW und habe vor kurzem erst meine Fischerprüfung ohne Kurs abgelegt. Angel aber seit meiner Kindheit im Ausland am Meer. Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, dass die Prüfung inklusive Kurs völlig sinnlos ist! Man lernt aus meiner Sicht definitiv nichts, was man nachher praktisch am Wasser sinnvoll gebrauchen kann. Kollegen von mir haben vorher einen Kurs absolviert und auch dort haben die nichts sinnvolles gelernt. Man hat Ihnen quasi auch nur die Prüfungsinhalte vorgelesen und man konnte Fragen stellen. Was Praktisches fürs Wasser haben die im Kurs aber auch nicht gelernt. Im Gegenteil, die haben im Kurs noch gesagt bekommen, man solle auf keinen Fall mit dem Gerät aus dem praktischen Teil angeln gehen! Man müsse halt rumprobieren, was am Besten geht. Ich selber angel auch nicht nach den Vorgaben aus dem praktischen Teil. Meine Kollegen haben auf jeden Fall bei unserem ersten Angelausflug ziemlich alt ausgesehen, da sie einfach nicht wussten, was zu tun ist, als der erste Biss kam. Tja, auch hier sieht man wiedermal, dass zwischen Theorie und Praxis Welten liegen. Hätte ich nicht bereits Erfahrungen am Meer gesammelt, wäre es mir nicht anders gegangen. 

Von daher halte ich die Fischerprüfung, so wie sie zur Zeit ist, für absolut sinnlosen Schwachsinn und Abzocke! Natürlich bin ich schon grundsätzlich für eine Fischerprüfung, aber die sollte in meinen Augen etwas anders aussehen. Der theoretische Teil ist ja schön und gut, aber der praktische Teil sollte am Wasser stattfinden, wo man seine Fähigkeiten unter Beweis stellen muss. Was nützt es mir, wenn ich theoretisch weiss, wie man einen Fisch betäubt und tötet? In der Theorie liest sich das völlig einfach, in der Umsetzung sieht es jedoch ganz anders aus oder will hier jemand sagen, dass er seinen allerersten Fisch direkt nach allen Regeln der Kunst versorgt hat? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Dafür ist einfach viel zu viel Adrenalin und Stress im Spiel. 

Ausserdem sehe ich immer wieder viele Angler am See, wo ich einfach nur das Grausen kriege und mir denke "Oje, der arme Fisch  ". Zeigt mir doch eindeutig, dass die Fischerprüfung die Jungs auch nicht für 2 Cent nach vorne gebracht hat. 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



frogile schrieb:


> aber der kam aus NRW und hatte dort nur die Prüfung gemacht und keinen Kurs oder ähnliches. Sprich er wusste einfach nicht, wie man einen Fisch richtig tötet.


 

Nur als Info: Ich bin "FÜR" den Schein. 

Aber zeig Du mir mal bitte eine Prüfung, einen Kurs oder sonst was, wo gezeigt wird wie man einen "lebenden" Fisch waidgerecht tötet!

Ick glob die PETA wären die ersten die den Laden stürmen würden ....


----------



## Borg (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Aber zeig Du mir mal bitte eine Prüfung, einen Kurs oder sonst was, wo gezeigt wird wie man einen "lebenden" Fisch waidgerecht tötet!



Ja, aber wo ist nun der Unterschied, ob ich alleine am See nach bestandener Prüfung stehe und einen Fisch waidgerecht töten muss oder ob ich das mit ein paar Leuten im Rahmen einer Prüfungsvorbereitung mache? Fisch töten ist Fisch töten....Im Rahmen einer Prüfungsvorbereitung würde ich das unter Anleitung machen, wo der Coach im Notfall eingreifen kann und wenn ich alleine am See stehe und sowas noch nie vorher gemacht habe, wird das Ergebnis sein, dass der Fisch entweder nen zertrümmerten Schädel hat oder vorher erstickt ist, weil ich zig mal die falsche Stelle getroffen oder daneben geschlagen habe. Daher fänd ich persönlich als MUSS eine praktische Ausbildung unter Anleitung am Wasser sehr sinnvoll. Ist sicher auch im Sinne diverser Tierschutzorganisationen, wenn Tiere kurz und schmerzlos getötet werden, anstatt als Versuchskaninchen herhalten zu müssen und unnötige Qualen zu erleiden.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Wallerschreck (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



Borg schrieb:


> dass der Fisch entweder nen zertrümmerten Schädel hat oder vorher erstickt ist, weil ich zig mal die falsche Stelle getroffen oder daneben geschlagen habe. Daher fänd ich persönlich als MUSS eine praktische Ausbildung unter Anleitung am Wasser sehr sinnvoll.



Mal ernsthaft...jeder Depp kann einem Fisch den knüppel über die Rübe ziehen und je fester man das macht umso besser ist es...dem Fisch den "schädel einzuschlagen" mag zwar erstmal brachial klingen de fakto ist es aber die schnellste und sicherlich auch schmerzloseste Methode um den Fisch ins Jenseits zu befördern.

Dazu kommt ja noch das niemand einem in der ganzen Odyssee  des Fischereischeinlehrganges jemals zeigt wie man einen Fisch richtig tötet.

Das ganze blabla mit der "guten fachlichen Praxis" ist nur eine Gelddrucklizens für Ämter


----------



## Borg (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft...jeder Depp kann einem Fisch den knüppel über die Rübe ziehen und je fester man das macht umso besser ist es...dem Fisch den "schädel einzuschlagen" mag zwar erstmal brachial klingen de fakto ist es aber die schnellste und sicherlich auch schmerzloseste Methode um den Fisch ins Jenseits zu befördern.
> 
> Dazu kommt ja noch das niemand einem in der ganzen Odyssee  des Fischereischeinlehrganges jemals zeigt wie man einen Fisch richtig tötet.
> 
> Das ganze blabla mit der "guten fachlichen Praxis" ist nur eine Gelddrucklizens für Ämter



Sorry, aber ich habe am Meer und auch in meiner kurzen Zeit am See schon genug Honks gesehen, die den Fisch haben ersticken lassen, weil se zu dämlich waren, ihm eins überzuziehen. Ach ja, hier im Raubfischboard gibt es übrigens auch nen Video wo gezeigt wird, wie so ein depperter Hechtangler versucht nem Hecht eins überzubraten....so viel zum Thema: Kann ja jeder.

Und die Gelddrucklizenz haben die Ämter ja jetzt schon . Nur im Moment müssen se nichts dafür tun ausser ein paar Bögen auswerten und sich das zusammengestellte Tackle anschauen. 

Ausserdem sollte man sich als seriöser Angler immer vor Augen halten, dass es hier um das Töten eines Lebewesens geht! Da kann es meiner Meinung nach nicht genug fachliche Praxis geben! Komischerweise wird bei der Jägerprüfung oder in der Ausbildung zum Schlachter auch extremst darauf geachtet. Nur bei Fischen ist es scheinbar egal....iss ja nur ein Fisch. Stell Dir mal vor ein Schlachter würde das Rind durch Einschlagen des Schädels töten....was meinst Du, was dann los wäre, wenn das publik wird?

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



Borg schrieb:


> Stell Dir mal vor ein Schlachter würde das Rind durch Einschlagen des Schädels töten....was meinst Du, was dann los wäre, wenn das publik wird?



Zumindest bei Schweinen kenne ich das noch aus meiner frühesten Jugend. Da kam im Herbst der Metzger mit dem großen, schweren Hackebeil. Kein Scherz. Zum Glück hielt dann auch bei dem der Bolzenschußapparat einzug.

Was das töten von Fischen angeht, bin ich eigentlich Wallerschrecks Meinung. Allerdings gestehe ich auch ein, dass grade die jüngeren Generationen oft überhaupt keine Berührung mit dem töten von Tieren hatten ( Schnitzel aus dem Supermarkt ). Sö könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass der eine oder andere eben nicht weiß, wie er sich richtig verhält. Möglicherweise trifft genau das Gegenteil vom " Schädelzertrümmern " ein, nämlich ein viel zu zaghaftes Vorgehen. Ob, um das zu lernen, nun allerdings ein paar Fische während eines Kurses zu Tode gestreichelt werden, oder beim angeln am Wasser ist unterm Strich relativ Wumpe.


----------



## Borg (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zumindest bei Schweinen kenne ich das noch aus meiner frühesten Jugend. Da kam im Herbst der Metzger mit dem großen, schweren Hackebeil. Kein Scherz. Zum Glück hielt dann auch bei dem der Bolzenschußapparat einzug.



Auch wenn ich ein paar Jährchen jünger bin, aber das kenne ich auch noch aus meiner Jugend auffm Dorf (mein Opa war Schlachtermeister). War damals jedesmal ein Riesenspektakel wenn die Sau geschlachtet wurde, aber irgendwann endete das plötzlich und es wurde offiziell nur noch mit Bolzenschussgerät geschlachtet (ausser bei meinem Opa, der meinte "Hat 50 Jahre funktioniert, funktioniert auch weiterhin").

Natürlich ist ein Kurs auch keine Garantie dafür, dass danach jeder Teilnehmer in der Lage ist, einen Fisch waidgerecht zu erlegen, aber ich finde es wesentlich "humaner", wenn der Angler das schonmal unter Anleitung gemacht hat, anstatt nur mit seinem bescheidenen theoretischen Wissen auf die Fischheit losgelassen wird. Das waidgerechte Töten ist ja auch kein Hexenwerk, was man jahrelang studieren muss, aber man muss es halt schon ein paar Mal gemacht haben, bevor man es kann. Ich habe es damals als Kind von einem einheimischen Fischer in Spanien gelernt. Hab natürlich auch beim ersten Mal kläglich versagt, weil ich net richtig getroffen habe, aber der Fischer hat dann das arme Tier sofort erlöst....und diese Option hat der Fisch halt bei einem frisch gebackenen Fischereischeinbesitzer nicht. 

Ich finde halt, dass der Prüfungsausschuss mal was sinnvolles tun könnte für sein Geld! (Ich rechne mal zusammen: Bei mir waren 35 Mann zur Prüfung a 50,- € Prüfungsgebühr = 1750,- €. Es waren vier Prüfer da und die gesamte Veranstaltung war nach 2 Std. rum, bis der Letzte durch war. 1750,- € : 4 = 437,50 € : 2 = 218,75 € Stundenlohn pro Mann..Wow, für ein bisschen Prüfungsbögen via Schablone korrigieren und sich ein bisschen Tackle anschauen und klug********n, ein netter Stundenlohn!)....und den Wesen, um die es letztendlich geht, wäre damit auch geholfen...auch wenn es "nur" ein Fisch ist. 

Aber das ist ja nur meine persönliche Meinung und nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss! 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## daci7 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

hehe, die rechnung geht so aber nich auf 

da wird sesentlich mehr geld in gewisse ämter/behörden wasweißich fließen.

aber im prinzip bin ich auch deiner meinung. da es heutzutage einfach vielen jugendlichen nicht vergönnt ist entweder angelnde verwandte zu haben, von denen man den umgang mit fischen lernen könnte, oder wenigstens einen deut praktische erfahrung im umgang mit tieren als NUTZTIER und nicht als verhätscheltes schoßhündchen, besteht da einfach viel aufklärungsbedarf.

von daher: pro prüfung, aber am liebsten modifiziert!

grüße, david


----------



## Jose (22. Juli 2009)

*fische sind waidgerecht zu töten*


"fische sind waidgerecht zu töten"
"mitzuführen ist ... ein fischtöter..."
usw usw
 mal praktisch: 
bei einem 25er mit einem handelsüblichen fischtöter DIE stelle zur 'sachkundigen' betäubung nicht _mit_ zu treffen, das wäre schon eine kunst. zur not reichte als anleitung 'eins zwischen die augen'. dann der kiemenschnitt oder der herzstich, alles am besten "bei vollmond"?

das ist alles so lebensfremd, man glaubt es kaum. 
ich hab in frankreich bei nem forellenberufsfischer gelernt zeigefinger ins maul, daumen ans kopfende und knick, genickbruch. waidgerecht? auf jeden fall hier verboten. aber sehr effektiv!
 würde ich gerne mal mit ner forelle diskutieren. 

ich denke, dass diese verordnungen ausschließen sollen, dass fische einfach so in den sack gesteckt werden, sorry - moderne zeiten - die plastiktüte und dort oder am ufer sich langsam erstickend zu tode zappeln.
und die richten sich auch gegen 'angler', die sich nicht trauen, den fisch anzupacken.

jedem, der fischen geht, muss doch klar sein, dass er irgendwann einen todgeweihten fisch rauszieht. da kann man sich vorher 'sachkundig' machen und das töten eines fisches in sportfischerprüfungen zu 'üben', das könnte man ja auch anhand von nem riesenshad. zumindest wüssten die dann, wo beim fisch der kopf ist 


so, und jetzt hätte ich noch ne frage, bei nem 180+er wels, was machen wir dann?
etwa mit unserer fischtöterfliegenpatsche so lange auf den riesenschädel einklopfen, bis zumindest einer von uns betäubt ist?
dann also doch den stein, den knüppel, den wagenheber?

sagt dazu was die sportfischerprüfung, das tierschutzgesetz?


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: fische sind waidgerecht zu töten*



Jose schrieb:


> ich hab in frankreich bei nem forellenberufsfischer gelernt zeigefinger ins maul, daumen ans kopfende und knick, genickbruch. waidgerecht? auf jeden fall hier verboten. aber sehr effektiv!



Andersrum. Daumen ins Maul, gekrümmtem Zeigefinger in den Nacken und knacks. Aber der Forelle ist´s wahrscheinlich egal.


----------



## Koalabaer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

@all
hier mal Brandenburgs Prüfungsfragen: http://www.mluv.brandenburg.de/cms/media.php/lbm1.a.2331.de/f_fragen.pdf

und jetzt mal los,ihr werdet gefragt werden nach Forelleneierdurchmessern etc.
1000Fragen,geht sie mal bitte durch,
welche dieser Fragen ist für euch wirklich WICHTIG?könntet ja die NR.angeben!
für mich steht da soviel interessantes,aber zum angeln erforderlich?

Tja und wer zum angeln geht,und sich nicht mal vorher die Frage stellt...WEIß ICH EIGENTLICH WIE ICH EINEN FISCH TÖTE?


----------



## daci7 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

man kann den 180er wels als beifang zwar nicht ausschließen, aber um den in der prüfung einzuplanen ist der als anfängerfisch doch zu unwahrscheinlich 

wer mit dem gerät fischt mit dem man großwelse fangen kann, der ist auch meist darauf vorbereitet einen solchen zu versorgen. ob es nun nen schonender umgang + zurücksetzen oder baseball-schläger und 45er ist sei erstmal außen vor. generell ist mir das total egal WOMIT man den fisch versorgt, SOLANG man das tut.

und es geht ja soweit, dass ich schon bei jugendlichen in berlin (zu meinem entsetzen) sehen musste, dass sie sich davor geekelt haben fische anzupacken (also macht man das mit nem trockenen handtuch, hält ja auch besser) und da man ja eh keinen fisch isst wird der eimer (der übrigens die ganze zeit ohne pumpe inner sonne stand nach 3 stunden wieder aus 1,5m höhe in den kanal gekippt. das die fische danach nicht aus lauter freude über ihre zurückgewonnene freiheit rückenschwimmen üben hat übrigens keiner gesehn, warum sollte man auch mal darauf achten wies den fischen geht, ham ja ihren lebenszweck erfüllt, indem sie uns 5s spannung beim biss gegeben haben.

(ja ich hab die kids drauf angesprochen was das soll und "verbesserungsvorschläge" gegeben usw, zurück kam nur "alter verpiss dich du *******" usw, ne streife die ich drauf hinwies hat übrigens auch nur mit den jungs geredet, die sich davon nich ham beeindrucken lassen) 

hier im boar reden wir nunmal unter anglern die entweder schon jahrelang erfahrungen im umgang mit den fischen haben oder angelernt wurden, oder wenigstens die motivation sich das wissen selbst anzueignen (meistens alles zusammen). einen gewissen teil wird bestimmt auch die angelprüfung dazu beigesteuert haben. (bei mir wars jedenfalls so)

ich hab zwar schon vor der prüfung viel geangelt und habe mir damals viel von anderen abgeguckt, aber es war mit sicherheit hilfreich.

grüße, david


----------



## daci7 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

ps. ich will nicht bestreiten, dass viel unsinn bzw viel unnützes zeug in den meisten prüfungen vokommt (ich denke ich habe aus meiner schul- und unilaufbahn wenigstens gelernt, dass fast keine prüfungen vollkommen sinnvoll sind), aber trotzdem gibt es bestimmt punkte die nicht sinnfrei sind.
ich werd mir das mal durchlesen, bis jetz kann ich ja auch nur aus nrw-sicht argumentieren.


----------



## Jose (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: fische sind waidgerecht zu töten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Andersrum. Daumen ins Maul, gekrümmtem Zeigefinger in den Nacken und knacks. Aber der Forelle ist´s wahrscheinlich egal.



sorry, hab ja nur zugeguckt, war ja alles spiegelverkehrt


----------



## Koalabaer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



daci7 schrieb:


> ps. ich will nicht bestreiten, dass viel unsinn bzw viel unnützes zeug in den meisten prüfungen vokommt (ich denke ich habe aus meiner schul- und unilaufbahn wenigstens gelernt, dass fast keine prüfungen vollkommen sinnvoll sind), aber trotzdem gibt es bestimmt punkte die nicht sinnfrei sind.
> ich werd mir das mal durchlesen, bis jetz kann ich ja auch nur aus nrw-sicht argumentieren.



Mensch daci7,ja nicht falsch verstehen
als Unsinn hab ich die Fischerprüfung nie verstanden!

über ein Feedback nach durchlesen wäre ich sehr froh#6


----------



## daci7 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

sodele...

also ich finde sinnvoll:
sachgebiet I - fischkunde und -hege
--aufbau des fischkörpers, bau und funktion der fischorgane (allerdings nur sehr bedingt)
--unterscheidung einheimischer fischarten
--häufig auftretende fischkrankheiten

sachgebiet II - pflege der fischgewässer
--schutz der gewässer vor verunreinigung 
--ufer- und gelegeschutz

teilweise fragen aus sachgebiet III - fanggeräte und deren gebrauch

sachgebiet IV - behandlung der gefangenen fische
--betäuben, töten und schlachten von fischen
--aufbewahrung von fischen
--tierschutz

von den genannten punkten ist bestimmt nicht jede frage sinnvoll, siehe die fragen nach eianzahl oder durchmesser etc. aber es gibt schon sinnvolle ansätze! 

vollkommen sinnfrei für eine anglerprüfung finde ich jedoch:
sachgebiet I - fischkunde und -hege
--notwendigkeit von besatzmaßnahmen

sachgebiet II - pflege der fischgewässer
-- alle unterpunkte (außer s.o.)

sachgebiet V - einschlägige rechtsvorschriften
-- alle unterpunkte

es geht dabei nicht darum, dass ein angler soetwas nicht wissen sollte, sondern dass er es nicht zwingend braucht um sich am gewässer richtig/vernünftig zu verhalten.

außerdem:
es sind interessante sachen dabei, von denen ich mir wünschen würde, dass mehr leute sie kennen, aber das kann ich ja schlecht von jedem verlangen.
teilweise sind die fragestellungen SEHR ungeschickt/unüberlegt. zb im sachgebiet III - fanggeräte und deren gebrauch. ich finde es sinnvoll anfängern zu erklären, wie man die bremse vernünftig benutzt allerdings erschließt sich mir in keiner weise, warum ein angeleinsteiger wissen muss welcher haken zum fliegenbinden der beste ist |bigeyes

fazit: der fragenkatalog ist ausführlicher als ich ihn erwartet habe und auch ausführlicher als ich ihn in erinnerung hatte, bzw ich denke, dass in nrw einfach andere sachen gefragt wurden.
der katalog liest sich wie ein fragebogen zu einem vortrag oder einem buch, bei dem teilweise ohne sinn abgefragt wird ob, und wie genau, man das buch gelesen hat. gezielte fragen zu sachverhalten in bestimmten situationen fände ich sinnvoller.

ps. ich habe nicht alle fragen gelesen, aber die meisten 

pps. ich gönne es jedem anfänger fehler zu machen, ich war selbst bestimmt auch nicht fehlerfrei in meiner angelkarriere, aber man sollte schon aus rücksicht auf die tiere versuchen diese fehler, die zwingend am anfang (und auch später noch) auftreten, zu vermeiden!

ppps. danke für die aufklärung koalabär!

grüße, david


----------



## Koalabaer (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

@daci7
hier bei uns wird sehr oft das GEWÄSSER gesäubert!sprich Hochwasserschutz da liegen dann schnell mal Muscheln etc.auf dem trockenen!
von der Wasserfeder ganz zu schweigen!kennt jemand diese Wasserpflanze?


----------



## daci7 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

und sowas muss nunmal nicht sein, wenn man es denn verhindern kann, oder nicht?
wenn man lernt, dass die heimischen muschelarten zu schützen sind, dann muss doch auch einem angelneuling klar sein, dass schützen nicht heißt die an land zu legen 

ohne prüfung ham die meisten leute doch noch nie was von den einzelnen muscheln gehört, geschweige denn davon, dass diese geschützt sein könnten. oder von krebsen, oder von uferbrütern, oder von gschützten insekten, oder von bestimmten pflanzen und und und.
natürlich wäre es wünschenswert allen leuten am ufer/im wald/eigentlich überall dieses wissen mitzugeben, aber das ist utopisch 
aber da angler besonders viel in der natur (oder was davon noch so übrig ist) unterwegs sind, kann man wenigstens denen ein paar sachen mit auf den weg geben!

ps. bei den vielen pflanzen bin ich mir heute noch nicht sicher, und das nachdem ich die schon für diverse klausuren lernen musste #t daher denke ich, dass man auch von niemandem verlangen kann ALLE pflanzen und tierarten zu kennen/bestimmen zu können, aber ein grundwissen sollte vorhanden sein.

grüße, david


----------



## Janbr (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

@ antonio

Wenn du den Sachverhalt schon anzweifelst, dann informier dich bitte vorher. Ne, aber ist klar, erstmal anzweifeln, weil man vom Hörensagen was anderes meint zu kennen. Hier der rechtliche Hintergrund z.B. 

aus dem Land Sachsen:

Die Fischereibehörde lässt sich als zuständige Stelle bei der Definition des Begriffes „waidgerecht töten“
maßgeblich von der Verordnung zum Schutz von Tieren im Zusammenhang mit der Schlachtung oder
Tötung (Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung - TierSchlV) vom 3. März 1997 (BGBl. I 1997 S. 405-415)​leiten.

Und aus dem Land Bayern:

*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]Verordnung zur Ausführung des Fischereigesetzes für Bayern (AVFiG):​*[/FONT][/FONT]AVFiG, § 5 (1):​[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]Wer die Prüfung ablegen will, hat an einem Lehrgang zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung teilzunehmen,
der dem Ausbildungsplan der Prüfungsbehörde entspricht und auch eine praktische Einweisung
in den Gebrauch der Fanggeräte und in die Behandlung gefangener Fische einschließt; die
Lehrgangsteilnahme muss sich auf alle in Art. 66 Abs. 1 FiG genannten Prüfungsgebiete und die
praktische Einweisung erstrecken und mindestens 30 Stunden dauern.​[/FONT][/FONT]Anmerkung: Diese Vorschrift regelt den Lehrgang, der als Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung von jedem
Prüfungsbewerber besucht werden muss. Unter anderem muss sich die Lehrgangsteilnahme
auch auf die praktische Einweisung in die Behandlung der gefangenen Fische erstrecken. Im
Ausbildungsplan ist festgelegt, dass in diesem Lehrgangsteil jeder Lehrgangsteilnehmer die
gemäß § 4 Absatz 1 TierSchG notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten zum Töten der Fische​erwerben muss.
 
Die anderen Bundesländer dürften analog dazu sein. Da kenn ich mich aber leider nicht aus, denn damit hab ich nichts am Hut

Das heisst die TierSchlV gilt auch für dich als Privatperson beim Schlachten von Fischen. 

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Koalabaer (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

@Jan
ich spreche jetzt ausdrücklich nur für Brandenburg.Hier brauchst du solch einen Nachweis(für das schlachten von Fischen) NICHT!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## antonio (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*



Janbr schrieb:


> @ antonio
> 
> Wenn du den Sachverhalt schon anzweifelst, dann informier dich bitte vorher. Ne, aber ist klar, erstmal anzweifeln, weil man vom Hörensagen was anderes meint zu kennen. Hier der rechtliche Hintergrund z.B.
> 
> ...



ja und ?
was willst du damit sagen?
als privatmann muß ich keinen befähigungsnachweis haben wie du immer noch behauptest.
ich muß lediglich die fähigkeiten und kenntnisse haben. woher ist rille.
klar gilt das tierschutzgesetz aber wo steht im tierschutzgesetz, daß ich einen nachweiß haben muß im privaten bereich?
zeig mir das mal.
und das hat nix mit anzweifeln und hörensagen zu tun, das sind die fakten.
wenn es nach deiner meinung ginge dürfte keiner zu hause kaninchen schlachten.
wie gesagt kenntnisse und fähigkeiten ja, aber nachweis nur im gewerblichen bereich.

antonio


----------



## Wallerschreck (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein*

Also ich erinnere mich recht deutlich das in meinem Lehrgang das töten von Fischen nur theoretisch erklärt wurde. Auf die Frage warum man das nicht am echten Fisch gezeigt bekommt meinte der lehrgangsleiter "das darf ich nicht machen weil minderjährige anwesend sind"


----------

